# Bulkhead - wall or ceiling color?



## secutanudu

I had a bulkhead put in over my window to hide some pipes. It is about 6" tall, 13" deep. Is there a standard here?

I posted a pic. I plan to do the walls medium-light gray. Thanks!


----------



## yummy mummy

I would go with wall colour. To me, it would look like I want it to disappear. If I painted it the ceiling colour it would become sort of a focal point, and I would not like that. My personal preference.

But if you like to paint it the ceiling colour, go for it, you have to look at it. 

Good luck


----------



## secutanudu

I have heard wall-color is the "way to go", but being that it is mostly "ceiling" (depth) I wasn't sure. I'll probably just go wall color. Thanks!


----------



## chrisn

Definitely the wall color and the "bottom" of it is the ceiling:yes:


----------



## slickshift

IMO: All Wall


----------



## chrisn

slickshift said:


> IMO: All Wall


 
You have been around the decorators to long:laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## Jay123

This might give you a rough idea. The wall color soffit looks pretty dark underneath, but these were some quickie drawings, worth about what you paid for them. :wink:

J


----------



## secutanudu

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Jay123

You're welcome. 

J


----------



## bobtheblindguy

Great graphics Jay123, how you do that? I would have suggested to paint it the wall color but after seeing your graphics I gotta go with painting the soffit the ceiling color.


----------



## Jay123

Thanks Bob, the program I use is Chief Architect. 

http://www.chiefarchitect.com/

J


----------



## secutanudu

I think I like wall-color. I doubt the underside would be quite that dark-looking.


----------



## Jay123

No it won't, but it will be a few shades darker depending on your light source(s).

Normally when I finish basements, I'll build tray ceilings in the larger rooms...almost always with the bottom of the try/soffit the ceiling color, with the face the wall color.

But, it's not like we're trying to "hide" the tray.

J


----------



## lenozhka

if hiding the bulkhead is what you are after, then I vote for the wall color.


----------

